# newbie questions



## taffylass (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello

I'm new to this board and to the clinic, we have our first appointment in December. Does anyone know how long it'll be until treatment starts from first appointment?

Also I've had a failed round on a long protocol at a pivate clinic, do they let you have input with your treatment plan? I'd rather a short protocol next time.

I was also wondering if they will transfer two embryos at a time?

Thanks for any advice xx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Taffylass
I think we "know" each other from the CRGW thread.  I'm afraid I can't shed any light on how long it will be until you start treatment as I'm not sure what the situation is there.  It was a two and a half year wait for us but I'm sure I've heard it is much shorter now, especially if you say you're prepared to go to Neath where they have another clinic.
We definitely used our experience from CRGW and other clinics where we'd have consultation to tailor our treatment plan.  Amanda offered to write to them for us to tell them what she would recommend so that gives it a bit more clout.  We also used some different drugs that the NHS wouldn't fund so we bought them privately through CRGW but IVF Wales knew we were doing it so it didn't conflict with what we were doing.
I've had two embryos transferred both times, but I think it depends on your age. I was 39 and 40 for my two rounds so there was no question of any less.
One thing I will say about IVF Wales is be prepared to chase.  I was "forgotten" about on a number of occasions and I think I'd still be waiting for my HSG now if I'd not contacted them.  Not sure where you live, but if you live outside of Cardiff & Vale and you have to have tests, make sure you know what happens in your health board as there was a lot of confusion with me living in Caerphilly.
Hope that helps.  
Good luck!
Sara. xx


----------



## taffylass (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello Sara, oh yes of course.  How are you doing?  I pm'd Angelica yesterday and she said you may have some advice so thanks for replying.

As we have an appointment in December I didn't know if it would be all go from there or if there's more waiting.  They've been really good so far but we haven't actually got that far yet, the messages on here do make me a little nervous!

Amanda has been great and has given us a letter to use.

It sounds from the threads that the treatment is good, but the admin is over stretched.

I'm glad they do double embryo transfers, I'm 38 now and feel like I need all the help I can get.  

I live right by the hospital, but we're using a surrogate who lives in West Wales so if Neath is quicker then it would be easier for my surrogate so that's no problem.

Hope all is ok with you xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Is it your initial consultation taffy Lass? 

If so its probably not good news...we were given a 12 month waiting time after our tests following our initial consultation. As it happened we had waited 12 months from referral to the date of our initial appointment (nhs guidelines state you should only wait a max of 6 months after referral to be seen) so they backdated our entry to the waiting list so only had a further 6 months to wait at that point. We didn't get the option to transfer to Neath either   

We only just started treatment at the beginning of this month and 12 months should have meant we started in June so in fact it was more like 16 months. Sorry to be so negative I just think people need to know about the awful waiting times there, don't get me wrong when you get started they are great you just have to get to that point first! 

This may have changed in the last few months but this is my experience, I also overheard the recptionist telling someone that a consultant is on sick leave too so that is pushing things back, don't know how true that is. How long has it been since your referral?


----------



## taffylass (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi Dramaqueen, thanks for your reply. Huge luck with your treatment, really hope it works. You've waited so long.

Well we had an initial appointment 9 months after referral which was just to see if we were going to get accepted. The next appointment is our first proper one which is 12 months after referral. They've said the waiting list is 12-18 months so I'm hoping we won't have to wait too long. Thanks I'd rather know how long people are waiting so that I have some idea of what to expect xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh right... Hopefully you won't be too long waiting then! From the date of 6 months after your referral you should have 12 month wait then treatment so doesn't sound like you are far off!

I would just be weary, they tried palming me off after our initial tests saying I had to be removed off the list to be put under gynae waiting list for a hsg... There was a 40 week wait for that! In the end I had to pay for it. Just keep on top of them, in the end they got fed up of me in sure!


----------



## taffylass (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks Dramaqueen, well done for getting there! I'm feeling more hopeful now that it won't be too long, as long as there are no tests we need to wait for I guess xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Fingers crossed for you, I really hope you don't have to wait too long


----------

